# Add another to the list



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had my CHP for a couple of years now. After I had gotten it I had preached to the wife to at least get a permit even if she didn't carry that much so she would have it if she ever needed it. Finally, my wife breaks down and decides to go. 

My wife was very nervous Saturday which I still can't figure out why. I told her exactly what they would be doing. Still had my book from when I took it that had the test questions along with the answers for her to study even though I told her the majority was common sense. She wouldn't study so I just read her the qurestions and answers. She missed 2 out of the 20, and if I am not mistaken you can only miss 4 or 5. So she would pass it. We had been to the range 4 times in which she shot 50-200 rounds everytime at 25 ft. Which is 4ft further than she would have to shoot at the max distance for the class. 

She ends up aceing the written test not missing a question. Time for shooting and she gets nervous, tenses up. She forgets to rack the slide. The proceeds to fire 5 rounds off as fast as she can. She does it again for the next 5. Then she does it for the next 10. Grouping wasn't bad it could have been better. She said she didn't aim she just pointed and shot. At 5 yrds she slows down, aims, and gets in a rythme. Kills the dead center of the target. Almost bullet on top of bullet. When she did that the guys that were making fun of the girls looked like they had been slapped in the face. Especially, the one guy who had a single action revolver that had missed 2 shots at 1 yard...1 FREAKING YARD...how do you miss...it is 3 freaking feet.

The instructor put the the best 5 shot targets to the side with the person's name on it. She finished in the top 3. She lost to 2 guys shooting target .22lrs. She was shooting her M&P compact 9mm. Talking to the instructor after she got her certificate, he told her how great she did. he asked her how long she had been shooting. She said this is like my 5th time I just started at the end of Janurary. He said, "I don't know who taught you or helped you with your shooting, but keep it up and tell them they are doing a great job". She smiled and said, "My husband has been teaching me". I couldn't help but to smile real big. Which meant alot coming from a firearms instructor for civilians and he is the Chief of Police and does the firearms instructing for them. He has trained at Thunder Ranch, Sig, and several other places I can't remember the names of.

So it was a really good day, until I got the stomach bug later that evening.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

:numbchuck:when she says she has a headache, you gotta listen:anim_lol: you are a lucky man:smt1099


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't get the headache excuse... :smt076 she just bucks up and tells me no :smt076. I will admit though I am lucky. Alot of guys would kill for a girl that is good looking, likes to go shoot, watches football, baseball, and MMA. Will just sit on the couch and watch me play video games for hours if I want to. Only down side is she doesn't cook, and sometimes she is slack about cleaning.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats, my lady and I went and got ours together a few weeks ago. This past saturday night we went and had dinner over at some friends house, on the way home she asks me "You still have your gun on you?" me - "yep", her - "ya, i can't wait till i get my gun so i can carry all the time'". I couldn't of been more proud :mrgreen: Her gun should be here any day. Now I just have to get her to actually carry, I will say its nowhere as easy for women to actually conceal a gun somewhere.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My wife was suppose to call the Sheriff's office to make an appointment to finish her paperwork, get finger printed and get the ball rolling, but alas she didn't do it. Going to have to get onto her. They are saying her it is taking 3 to 4 weeks as it was previously 10-12. So we will see. She is pretty excited about being able to carry her gun. I don't see her carrying it that much, but at least she will have the option.


----------

